# Cox-2 involved in Celiac disease



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/419841 COX-2 INVOLVED IN CELIAC DISEASE, POSSIBLY IN MAINTAINING INTESTINALINTEGRITYThe presence of cyclooxygenase 2 (COX-2)-positive T cells in the smallintestinal mucosa of patients with celiac disease suggests that COX-2 isinvolved in either mucosal restoration or disease induction, accordingto a report in the January issue of Gut.


----------

